# Lancaster's lovely



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

Canal, some great pubs, river, architecture, the JAIL, allotments, and that place at the top of the hill with a park leading up to it, fantastic views and the Pendle Witches


----------



## selamlar (Sep 25, 2008)

There used to be a damn good Thai restaurant just down from the station.  I remember the Arches, Water Witch and the Alex as decent watering holes, too.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooh, what a surprise! Makes a change from countless Brixton threads 

Hope to see you again here Cesare and Button-always welcome-just been in Water Witch pub again by canal where we went with you (hic)

 I adore it here muchly-lots of randomness and can travel around the whole of Lancashire for sixteen quid if we ever get bored-within an hour or so of lake district, Liverpool, Manchester etc and ten minutes to the sea and Morecambe...Lancaster is cool itself though-historical, pretty and some good pubs and chippies and fab market.

And can get a house for under a hundred grand


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Canal, some great pubs, river, architecture, the JAIL, allotments, and that place at the top of the hill with a park leading up to it, fantastic views and the Pendle Witches


I was there a couple of weeks ago and I liked the cut of its jib.






























http://www.urban75.org/photos/lake-district/lancaster-lancashire-photos.html


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, if I didn't live in Cornwall it'd be one of my favourite places to move to in the country.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I suppose the Pendle Witches might be okay.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2008)

john o'gaunt

one of the best pubs EVAH


----------



## the button (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Canal, some great pubs, river, architecture, the JAIL, allotments, and that place at the top of the hill with a park leading up to it, fantastic views and the Pendle Witches



Those new flats near the canal are a bit of a let-down though. Who designed _those_?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 25, 2008)

editor said:


> I was there a couple of weeks ago and I liked the cut of its jib.
> 
> lancashire-08.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



I might have seen you in a random pub! Did  you check out the Gregson pub/community bar or the WhaleTail veggie cafe?
 I have lived most of my life in London, Devon and Bath but never been happier here


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> Ooh, what a surprise! Makes a change from countless Brixton threads
> 
> Hope to see you again here Cesare and Button-always welcome-just been in Water Witch pub again by canal where we went with you (hic)
> 
> ...



There was a London bunfight thread then a whole rash of regional city threads  So I wanted to start one for Lancaster cos I had such a perfect time there with you and breem. I love London but I love outside London too. Plus I likes seeing the good things about places, and I love pics, and everywhere's got something someone loves about it. AND AND AND I need to know where I should go visit, I'm thinking Dundee looks lovely too.

Have you met the Bears' baby yet? Liberty Bear 

I really really want to go to Morecambe, maybe next time. Hope to see you again soon lovely x

Editor, those pictures are great, really do it justice.


----------



## cesare (Sep 25, 2008)

the button said:


> Those new flats near the canal are a bit of a let-down though. Who designed _those_?



 That was one of those weird twists of fate and humour combined, but so glad to have met her, sound.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> Editor, those pictures are great, really do it justice.


Thanks - it was only a flying visit - just an hour  between trains - but I liked the look of the place so much I set off at a ferocious place to capture as much as I could.



cyberfairy said:


> I might have seen you in a random pub!


Sadly we weren't there long enough to sup an ale but some of the pubs looked very, very tempting.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> There was a London bunfight thread then a whole rash of regional city threads  So I wanted to start one for Lancaster cos I had such a perfect time there with you and breem. I love London but I love outside London too. Plus I likes seeing the good things about places, and I love pics, and everywhere's got something someone loves about it. AND AND AND I need to know where I should go visit, I'm thinking Dundee looks lovely too.
> 
> Have you met the Bears' baby yet? Liberty Bear
> 
> ...



Liberty bear is beautiful-and the one name you didn't guess
I want to buy this six bedroom house in Morecambe by the sea for eighty grand but breem won't let me (ie won't pay) 
Tis a huge big white bay windowed place with views of the gorgeous bay. 
http://www.jessopsestateagents.co.uk/cart.php?target=category&category_id=58&pageID=2  (the Claremont road one)

I loved London but get itchy feet after five years anywhere and sick of rubbish and non friendly neighbours and stupid rent etc. Then again had the same thing in bath so is not just London!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2008)

cesare said:


> that place at the top of the hill with a park leading up to it, fantastic views



oo i forgot about that

yes

well worth going to lancaster for that. loads of steps and gardens and shit too 

and an empty house/building at the top - pretty sure its some kind of monument bollocks thing.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> oo i forgot about that
> 
> yes
> 
> ...


It's an art gallery and a butterfly house
http://www.williamsonpark.com/Pages/Memorial.html


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 25, 2008)

Liberty Bear is available for public viewing between the hours of 11am-4pm   

Great pictures Ed.

Cyberfairy - you really don't want to live in Morecambe.  You think they can't understand you in Lancaster, you'll have no chance in The Armpit of Lancashire.  I don't think they even know what pasta is... 
Actually I'm sure parts of it are excellent.
.

ETA: We've done that walk up Hampsfield Fell!  It's one of my favourite walks around the bay


----------



## mauvais (Sep 25, 2008)

cyberfairy said:


> It's an art gallery and a butterfly house
> http://www.williamsonpark.com/Pages/Memorial.html


No it's not, it's Toad Hall.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 26, 2008)

editor said:


> I was there a couple of weeks ago and I liked the cut of its jib.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

cesare said:


> I'm thinking Dundee looks lovely too.



Now you're just being silly.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Now you're just being silly.



*Tries to work up the energy to be affronted*

Dundee has it's nice bits.  I just don't seem to have any photos of them.. 


You can see dolphins in the Tay these days.


----------

